# пить



## Lemminkäinen

Привет всем 

Я хочу знать, имеет ли по-русски глагол "пить" самое значение как по-английски?

Например, что значит это предложение: *Я не пью*

а) Что я не пью спирт

или

б) Что я вовсе не пью (т.е. не глотаю жидкости).


----------



## Kolan

Lemminkäinen said:


> Привет всем
> 
> Я хочу знать, имеет ли по-русски глагол "пить" *то же *самое значение*,* как *и* по-английски?
> 
> Например, что значит это предложение: *Я не пью*
> 
> а) Что я не пью спиртные напитки (сегодня, сейчас отказываюсь или вообще не пью)
> 
> или
> 
> б) Что я вовсе не пью (т.е. не глотаю жидкости) в данный момент.


----------



## Q-cumber

Lemminkäinen said:


> Привет всем
> 
> Я хочу знать, имеет ли по-русски глагол "пить" самое значение как по-английски?
> 
> Например, что значит это предложение: *Я не пью*
> 
> а) Что я не пью спирт
> или
> б) Что я вовсе не пью (т.е. не глотаю жидкости).



Привет *Lemminkäinen*!

Чаще всего эта фраза означает, что человек - трезвенник (abstainer) он не пьёт алкоголь. Или этот человек временно воздерживается от алкоголя. Значение "я вовсе не пью (т.е. не глотаю жидкости)" маловероятно, поскольку человек может прожить без воды не больше трёх-четырёх дней.  Однако, можно сказать "Я не пью кофе/чай/молоко/колу, etc." в смысле "я не люблю этот напиток".  
Обычно выражение "он пьёт" относится  к алкоголю и означает, что он пьяница (алкоголик).


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Спасибо за исправления и ответы


----------



## mabimabi

I can't find some "instruction" about using this verb.

For example, Do you have to use Genitive or Accusative about the declension of an object like a drink, anything, a beer...? : 




                            Можно мне чего-нибудь попить? OR  Можно мне что-нибудь попить?


----------



## Maroseika

mabimabi said:


> Можно мне чего-нибудь попить? OR  Можно мне что-нибудь попить?


In modern language it's practically all the same, however in fact the two forms have a bit different sense:
Чего-нибудь попить - this is Partitive, literary meaning to drink a part of something.
Что-нибудь - Accusative, literary meaning to drink something completely.
In the present case, of course, Partitive doesn't really mean drinking a part, it only softens the request.


----------



## mabimabi

ahhh got it, like using "a little". thank you!


----------



## igusarov

Both are fine, but they have different meaning.
1. Accusative means  some specific object ("this particular beer", "that orange drink").  Genitive means an unspecified object ("some water", "any beer").
2.  Accusative suggests that your action will take the whole subject (drink  all beer from this bottle). Genitive suggests that you intend to drink  some portion, not necessarily all.

"Я хочу выпить пива" (Genitive) = I want to drink some beer. Any beer would do, and I'm not saying how much I'm going to drink.
"Я хочу выпить это пиво" (Accusative) = I want to drink this particular bottle and leave the bottle empty.

As long as you're asking for "_anything_ to drink", you'd better use Genitive. "Попить" is fine, however inis real life "выпить" is used more often.
Also, in your particular case, the verb "попить"  implies that you do not want to drink the entire glass (or whatever).  So the use of Accusative is a bit odd here, for you have a sense  conflict: drink all of something, or not all of something. All these  considerations leave us with:

"Можно мне чего-нибудь попить?"


----------



## mabimabi

This is a great explanation, cant say more! Thank you.


----------



## stelingo

How would you ask a guest 'Would you like something to drink? ты чего-нибудь хочешь попить?


----------



## marrish

After having taken a medicine one has to drink some fluid to facilitate swallowing. Which verb should be used in this situation?


----------



## Maroseika

marrish said:


> After having taken a medicine one has to drink some fluid to facilitate swallowing. Which verb should be used in this situation?


Запивать (лекарство, таблетку).


----------



## Maroseika

stelingo said:


> How would you ask a guest 'Would you like something to drink? ты чего-нибудь хочешь попить?



If you mean water or juice, i.e. just to slake, then yes - попить. But if you mean alcohol, then выпить.


----------



## marrish

Maroseika said:


> Запивать (лекарство, таблетку).


Thanks a lot.


----------



## stelingo

Maroseika said:


> If you mean water or juice, i.e. just to slake, then yes - попить. But if you mean alcohol, then выпить.



Yes, I mean non alcoholic. So чего-нибудь in the genitive is correct?


----------



## Maroseika

stelingo said:


> Yes, I mean non alcoholic. So чего-нибудь in the genitive is correct?



Yes. 
You can also say что-нибудь, but it sounds a bit more persistent. It presumes the set of available drinks known by the interlocutors, so one may chose only from the set. While when asking чего-нибудь, which is less definite, you may get in responce a request for something you have not got. Of course, this is only a slight nuance.


----------

